# was there anything wrong with carbon stay frames??



## d.ten (Jul 21, 2009)

i have an 05 siena with the carbon stays which is a fantastic bike. i'm in the process of thinking of upgrading (new forks etc) but have stumbled upon threads citing faults in the carbon stays. Has anyone experience such faults?. Its just that i'm wondering if i should keep her or go for a full ti frame now? :thumbsup:


----------

